# Try this, it is very short, so concentrate...



## Vivjen (Jan 13, 2014)

YouTube: blonde goes back to work after 30 years


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 13, 2014)

How do I post the link from YouTube, please?


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 13, 2014)

Up in the icon row  2nd from the right, click it then paste in the link and hit okay Viv.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 13, 2014)

_When you have the you tube open right click on the address bar and copy then paste link into your post_


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 13, 2014)

Or do that.  Confused yet?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes, but thanks!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 13, 2014)

How did that happen?!


----------



## Matrix (Jan 13, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> How do I post the link from YouTube, please?


Please see this thread https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/2917-YouTube-Trouble

I edited your first post to embed the video.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks so much Matrix, I will learn I promise, but forgive me while I experiment with all these new toys!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 13, 2014)

Worth the effort Viv, I can relate to that! :lofl:


----------



## Falcon (Jan 13, 2014)

LOL  That's funny.  Old habits are hard to break.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 13, 2014)

That is hysterical!


----------

